# New life for a "junk" cutting board



## brandon (Aug 26, 2015)

A friend of the wife left her cutting board soaking in dish water and when she remembered it was in pieces so she was just gonna throw it out the wife challenged me to fix it rather than seeing it thrown out. Here are the before and after pics

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice save ! Wouldn't even know they were the same

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2015)

More of an upgrade than a fix... Too cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 27, 2015)

That was a cool save.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 27, 2015)

Night and day! Great job. Chuck


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 27, 2015)

excellent job with the recovery 
not only were you able to bring life back into it, you also gave it a cosmetic upgrade
the friend should be very pleased with their "new" cutting board

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Great save Brandon. It's good to see you back!


----------



## justallan (Aug 27, 2015)

Good save indeed, Brandon. Great looking upgrade.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2015)

Thats a hell of a job Brandon. Very creative and a nice save.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2015)

That is great save....nice work !!


----------



## brandon (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone I think I will be making more cutting boards I had a lot of fun with this one


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 28, 2015)

Great work on the board Brandon! Good to see you back, how are the Popsicle stick boxes coming along?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brandon (Aug 28, 2015)

I have several in progress will be posting pics of them soon


----------



## brandon (Aug 28, 2015)

Does anyone have any suggestions on what type of wood works best for cutting boards? I would really like to make some more just not sure what I should buy to make them out of. Thanks for any feed back


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 31, 2015)

That sounds like a question for @Tony


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the tag Danny! Brandon, when I build mine I use mainly domestic hardwoods. The only "exotic" wood I use is Purpleheart. You can run into a lot of problems with allergies, not to mention the issues of trying to finish exotics! I use a lot of Mesquite, Cherry, Maple, Walnut, Hickory, Osage. You can make some really nice boards with these. Whatever hardwoods you have locally would work I'm sure. If you have any other questions, please reach out to me! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brandon (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks tony. I have some walnut and bamboo I'm going to make a couple cutting boards out of once I get my drum sander finished. I figured out just how much sanding a cutting board requires and have no desire to do that again with hand sanders lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 31, 2015)

What do


brandon said:


> once I get my drum sander finished.


What do you mean by that ^ ... Are you building one? Care to share?


----------



## Tony (Aug 31, 2015)

brandon said:


> Thanks tony. I have some walnut and bamboo I'm going to make a couple cutting boards out of once I get my drum sander finished. I figured out just how much sanding a cutting board requires and have no desire to do that again with hand sanders lol



I mostly make cutting boards, so I consider my drum sander indispensable. At the very least you need a stationary belt sander, otherwise it's a huge a..beating!! Tony


----------



## brandon (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes I am building one. Sorry I posted a thread when I first signed up to woodbarter and I thought you seen . not sure how to put a link to it but i will be updating it soon


----------

